# Uneven bench press, one weaker side?



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Last week and this week whilst bench pressing I've noticed that whilst pushing the barbell up off my chest, my right side is barely able to push up the weight whilst the left side is perfectly fine. I've only noticed it the last two sessions and it only happens on the last 1 or 2 reps of each set when I'm really pushing it, for me atleast, but when it happens I find my body rolling to left to get the weight up, if I try and stay flat on the bench my right side just wont move even though my left side has already reached the top of the movement. After the set aswell, my right shoulder didn't feel quite right, didn't hurt, just felt weird.

Is this simply just because my left side may be stronger, and I should just carry on and they'll even out? Or could it be something else, and there is something different I should be doing to correct this? Sorry for the essay, and cheers for any advice/opinions you may have :beer:


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

I had this when I first even started benching with a decent amount of weight, Then I switched to DB's and it helped a lot.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah I was contemplating switching to db press for a while in the hope it will even them out, but I'm not massively into db press, prefer barbell. But if it would help sort the problem I'll give them a go for a while.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Switch to Db's for a while, Might even get some good strenth gains off it for mixing it up.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah I'll change it round next week then. It's weird though, one of the reasons I'm not that keen on them is last time I did them it seemed to make my bench press worse when I went back to barbell, maybe I did something wrong or didn't push it enough with the db's.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Anyone have any other ideas other than switching to db press?


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

have used the chest press machine on occasion for this, only goes up to 100lb but you can do it one handed isolating each side.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I cant bench more on a bar than i can on bells, this is because of the supporting muscles used. They are slightly different when using bells than a bar, mix it up every couple of weeks.


----------



## tombsc (May 29, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I *cant* bench more on a bar than i can on bells, this is because of the supporting muscles used. They are slightly different when using bells than a bar, mix it up every couple of weeks.


Can't or can?


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Quinn92 said:


> Yeah I'll change it round next week then. It's weird though, one of the reasons I'm not that keen on them is last time I did them it seemed to make my bench press worse when I went back to barbell, maybe I did something wrong or didn't push it enough with the db's.


It can make your bench worse but I think the chest strength and size is more important than how much you can bench - I hardly ever bench heavy now, prefer to use dumbells.


----------

